# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenneratkaisu

## Resiina

Mikä on mielestänne paras vaihtoehto Etelä-Espoon joukkoliikenneratkaisuksi?

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Täytyy toki kommentoida, että äänellä "pikaraitiotie" luonnollisesti tarkoitan realistista ja toteuttamiskelpoista TramWest - vaihtoehtoa (www.tramwest.fi),
en RaideYVA:ssa versioitua variksenpelätti - raitiotietä.

Vaihtoehdoista muuten puuttuu kombivaihtoehto, joka ei ole sama asia kuin metro ja raitiotie.

----------


## 339-DF

Itse pidän pikaraitiotietä selkeästi sopivimpana ratkaisuna Espooseen, jossa väestöpohja on suht suuri, mutta asuu niin hajallaan, että keskitetty metroratkaisu on liian raskas.

Puhtaasti matkustajapalvelun kannalta bussivahtoehto, esim. Ruoholahden tunneilein kehitettynä, olisi paras, mutta raitiotieverkosta saataisiin niin mittavat kustannussäästöt liikennöintikustannusten pienentyessä, että mielestäni se on "kokonaistaloudellisesti" bussia parempi.

Kun kysymyksenasettelu on näin, eli "paras" niin luulen, että moni niistäkin, jotka nyt ovat 2006 tilanteessa asettuneet länsimetron kannalle, voivat äänestää pikaratikkaa. Toki se on paras, vaikka monet ovatkin sitä mieltä, että nyt pitää valita metro, että saadaan edes jotain aikaan.

----------


## Antero Alku

Mikko Laaksosen kommentit toistaen. Eli ääni pikaraitiotie ei tarkoita metrorataa ja liityntäliikennettä, jossa kalustona käytetään raitiovaunuja.

Antero

----------


## R.Silfverberg

> Mik&#228; on mielest&#228;nne paras vaihtoehto Etel&#228;-Espoon joukkoliikenneratkaisuksi?


&#196;&#228;nestin metro Tapiolaan ja pikaraitiotie. Se ei tarkoita ett&#228; juuri niin, mutta on l&#228;himp&#228;n&#228; sit&#228; mik&#228; minun mielest&#228;ni on parasta. 

Metro on joka tapauksessa ensi vaiheessa rakennettava Tapiolaan, sanoivat muut mit&#228; sanoivat. Jos sit&#228; halutaan jatkaa, niin kaikki suunnat ovat avoinna. Pikaraitiotiell&#228; tarkoitan Jokeria + mahdollisesti Munkkineimen linjan jatkoa. 

Ratkaisuun kuuluu tietysti my&#246;s bussiliikennett&#228;, sek&#228; liitynt&#228;-, ett&#228; suoria bussilinjoja. Espoon lounaisnurkasta Helsinkiin asti menevist&#228; busseista ei tarvitse luopua viel&#228; sin&#228; vaiheessa kun metro ulottuu vasta Tapiolaan. Jos metroa jatketaan Tapiolasta on katsottava mik&#228; on hy&#246;dyllisin suunta, ja se on siell&#228; miss&#228; tulevaisuudessa rakennetaan eniten. Kaupunginhallituksen ja eri lautakuntien mielest&#228; se on Kivenlahti, mutta se voi yht&#228; hyvin olla Suurpelto-Espoon keskus, ja se j&#228;tt&#228;isi Kivenlahden suunnan ennalleen. Asiasta tarvitsee p&#228;&#228;tt&#228;&#228; vasta sitten kun Tapiolan linjan rakennusty&#246;t ovat viel&#228; k&#228;ynniss&#228;. Eih&#228;n Helsingin metroakaan rakennettu kerralla vaan paloina. 

Ja mit&#228; parasta, jos metron jatke Tapiolasta j&#228;tet&#228;&#228;n avoimeksi, niin sit&#228; voi jatkaa kevyemm&#228;ll&#228; ratkaisulla kuin maanalaisena raskasmetrona, hy&#246;dynt&#228;en kombi-tyyppisi&#228; vaunuja. 

Koska valtuustolle on p&#228;&#228;t&#246;skokoukselle esitetty vain vaihtoehdot metro Matinkyl&#228;&#228;n tai nykymeniningin jatkaminen, niin pid&#228;n peukkuja metron puolesta. 

t. Rainer

----------


## ultrix

1. Pikaraitiotie. Tällä tarkoitan minäkin TramWestiä. Ensin tehtäisiin Jokeri ja runkoväylät Otaniemeen ja Matinkylään, näiden valmistuessa jatkettaisiin muiden linjojen rakentamisella, vaiheittain lakkauttaen suorat Kampin bussilinjat, joten lopulta Kampin bussiterminaaliin voitaisiin rakentaa jotain muuta (hyvityksenä autoilijoille Keskustatunnelin dumppaamisesta lisää parkkitilaa, tai sitten jotain hyödyllisempää)

2. Metro. Tämä rakennetaisiin myös vaiheittain, ensin otettaisiin käyttöön osuus Lauttasaareen lakkauttamatta yhtään bussilinjaa, sitten Tapiolaan asti lakkauttamalla Tapiolan lähimpiin naapurikaupunginosiin Länsiväylää menevät suorat bussilinjat. Tämän jälkeen avattaisiin osuus Matinkylään, ja 
Joka osuuden avaamisen välillä olisi vuosi tai pari.
Matinkylän jälkeen pidettäisiin hengähdystauko uusien osuuksien avaamisen kanssa, mutta päätettäisiin Kivenlahden metrosta, joka sitten n. 10 vuoden kuluessa myös rakennettaisiin. Suorat bussilinjat jatkaisivat Kamppiin tai Tapiolaan tämän osuuden valmistumiseen asti.

3. Metro Tapiolaan + pikaraitiotie. Tällä pikaraitiotiellä tarkoitettaisiin jotain kevennettyä TramWestiä, eli ainakin Jokeri ja Tapiola-Meilahti yhteys, myöhemmin ehkä myös Länsiväylän pikaraitiotie (joka olisi ikävä kyllä metron kanssa rinnakkainen). Lauttasaareen vedettäisiin "perinteinen raitiotie". Myöhemmin päätettäisiin vielä metron jatkamisesta Matinkylään / Kivenlahteen ja/tai pikaraitioverkoston laajentamisesta.

----------


## Madmax

Itse Espoolaisena en vieläkään ymmärrä noita metron tuomia hyötyjä, itse en näe mitään. Enkä varsinkaan mitään Tapiolan vaihtoterminaalia kun ei sinne Tapiolaan nytkään mahdu mitkään bussit saatikka sen jälkeen kun Metro sinne tunketaan. Puhdas pikaraitiotie olisi varmaan paras ratkaisu.

----------

